# Syracuse Customs 2x MECA and 2x IASCA - Sunday April 3



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

We're continuing the tradition! Bringing Iasca and Meca to Syracuse Customs for another series of shows this season. The first event will be Sunday April 3rd at 11:00am. This will be a DOUBLE points event for both Iasca and Meca!

Thanks to Steve Krell for hosting us again at his shop and to Justin for bringing in the Iasca portion of the event.

This will be an SQ only show- no SPL.

Events have been posted to the Iasca and Meca websites. Spread the word, and come on out for some good times. We'll have some VERY good systems there to demo. If you're inexperienced in competition, don't be intimidated. Our events are very laid back, you'll have a lot of fun and you can learn quite a bit, get some good feedback on your own system and enjoy getting some good demo's too.


We'll BBQ it up too with burgers and dogs and some beverages for sale (proceeds to benefit below) 

As a side note-
We do not make anything on these shows. Typically, we end up losing money to host these for everyone. We do it because we love the hobby and the people. Any profits from the event will be donated to the Childhood Cancer Research Center at CHOP.
If you cannot make the event but wish to contribute, please let me know.


Thanks and we hope to see you guys out there!


-Steve



IASCA event link: Sunday, April 3, 2016 Syracuse Customs DPE [SQC | IQC]


MECA event link: MECA Events





.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

definitely wont have the car done by then :/


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Come on out anyway


----------



## nightmare1 (Oct 8, 2012)

I will be there steve with the neon


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

nightmare1 said:


> I will be there steve with the neon


Atta boy


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

putting some thought into this event. I'll see if some locals want to make the trip.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm gonna make the 9 hour trek. The time machine is one hell of a beast to drive, but this sounds better than the 14 hour trip to North Carolina.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I'm gonna make the 9 hour trek. The time machine is one hell of a beast to drive, but this sounds better than the 14 hour trip to North Carolina.


Glad to hear it! If you want to stay over and are looking for any hotel recommendations, just let me know.

The North Carolina meet is always a fantastic event. Jason (Bertholomey here on the forum) hosts that event each spring and fall and is a good friend of mine. Some day, it would be great to get you down there as well.

Looking forward to seeing you at the Syracuse show. There will be several cars there that competed at world finals in 2015 so you'll get to hear some really terrific cars.

-Steve


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

epper:


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I just signed up. See you guys there !


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Sweet! 

Looking forward to it Bill.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Still hoping to make this. Car is being sold. All gear in car will be up for sale immediately after the show so come get a demo on some potential gear.

Phoenix Gold SD 800.5 5 Channel Amp.
Alpine CDE-W265BT Bluetooth Double Din Headunit with one heck of an internal dsp.
Dayton LS12 Shallow Mount Sub
Dayton Rs 180-4 7" Midbass (I have the 6" installed in the car, will stay with the car unless you really want them)
Tang Band 25-1933S Tweets ( Also have Tang Band 25-1166SJ tweets available)
Axxess Aswc-1 Steering Wheel Control Interface


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice list of goods there Mike. 

I'll probably want the Axxess ASWC-1 if it's an easy enough de-install for you at the shop. Can always find a use for that in a future car.

Also, those little PG SD amps are pretty nice. I had searched for a long time to get a pair of the big 5 channel versions. Found one but could never find a second so I sold it off.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll be there barely with a barely running system


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I wont be pulling anything out at the show....well maybe the tweets since they require almost no effort. But its yours after that.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

This looks a LOT closer/more reasonable to make than NC meet does...  Just get started with my car really, though it plays some music it's nowhere near "tuned" nor completed but I'd sure love some feedback/suggestions. Located Windsor Ontario (across the river from Detroit MI).


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

unix_usr said:


> This looks a LOT closer/more reasonable to make than NC meet does...  Just get started with my car really, though it plays some music it's nowhere near "tuned" nor completed but I'd sure love some feedback/suggestions. Located Windsor Ontario (across the river from Detroit MI).


Come on out! We'll have quite a few individuals there with competition experience and judging experience. You'll get to demo some good cars and get some excellent, useful feedback on yours to help steer you in the right direction.

-Steve


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll be out. Any reason to stop by the Dinosaur BBQ I can get! Who knows I might have some speakers in my Maxima to accompany the Sound Monitor HU.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> Glad to hear it! If you want to stay over and are looking for any hotel recommendations, just let me know.
> 
> The North Carolina meet is always a fantastic event. Jason (Bertholomey here on the forum) hosts that event each spring and fall and is a good friend of mine. Some day, it would be great to get you down there as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I stayed at a motel in the fall, Ill see if they have room. Is there any need to sign up ahead to enter the MECA competition? Or can I just do it the day of?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Theslaking said:


> I'll be out. Any reason to stop by the Dinosaur BBQ I can get! Who knows I might have some speakers in my Maxima to accompany the Sound Monitor HU.



It's been too long since I've been to the ole Dinosaur BBQ. Great food there.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Thanks for the info. I stayed at a motel in the fall, Ill see if they have room. Is there any need to sign up ahead to enter the MECA competition? Or can I just do it the day of?


You don't have to sign up ahead of time for the MECA or IASCA competition portions. For iasca though, you do accrue additional CAP (competition) points by signing up ahead of time by using the link. Of course if you're not going to finals, that's of no consequence :blush:

You can certainly sign up the morning of right at the event for either.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> You don't have to sign up ahead of time for the MECA or IASCA competition portions. For iasca though, you do accrue additional CAP (competition) points by signing up ahead of time by using the link. Of course if you're not going to finals, that's of no consequence :blush:
> 
> You can certainly sign up the morning of right at the event for either.



O.K. Great! Thanks. Been working hard every day on the build. Mostly Fabrication. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Still hoping to make this. Car is being sold. All gear in car will be up for sale immediately after the show so come get a demo on some potential gear.


*

Goodstuff...
I'm very sorry you are letting all your "goodstuff" go away, I would love to listen your system one more time. And maybe you can check mine.*

D.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't worry Derick this is just my girlfriends car lol


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Don't worry Derick this is just my girlfriends car lol


goodst*UFF!* that sounds better! poor girl. But wait she must be getting something else! 

*Anyway good luck to everybody in the competition, let the sound be! I hope it turns out a good event.*

D.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmm, I hope I can slip away for this. I need a hall pass...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Velozity said:


> Hmm, I hope I can slip away for this. I need a hall pass...


Been wayyy too long. Get that hall pass!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Velozity said:


> Hmm, I hope I can slip away for this. I need a hall pass...


Hope you can make it. Would be cool to meet you in person.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I would love to make it up to one of these meets, but 16hrs is a bit out of my way


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, you're forgiven Al 

That's quite a hike.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Decided to make the trip, along with some friends Mike Timmons, and Mr. 12 Volt Dave.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

RRizz said:


> Decided to make the trip, along with some friends Mike Timmons, and Mr. 12 Volt Dave.


Cool see you then.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

RRizz said:


> Decided to make the trip, along with some friends Mike Timmons, and Mr. 12 Volt Dave.



Nice! In good company. 


See you there.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Velozity said:


> Hmm, I hope I can slip away for this. I need a hall pass...


I'm sure we can forge the teacher signature if we need to. ?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Trying to finish these for the show.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice, good idea with the small bowels.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

So who's going and who wants to tune my car for me


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Nice, good idea with the small bowels.


I had to use a bigger hole saw for these tweeters than I did with the Scanspeak ones I made before so the saw teeth were more aggressive and took a small chunk out of the face of one of the bowls. I tried taking some sawdust and wood glue, mixing it and filling but you can tell where it chipped. I think I could make it look better if the wood glue was darker. I also don't have much wood surface to screw into on the backside so I might fill them with butyl rubber first.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Got a room booked for Saturday night...Only thing that may stop me now is the forecasted Snow..... My car doesn't do snow AT ALL..... Hoping for a change in the weather.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Time to kick ass and chew bubble gum,
and I'm all out of gum.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

That is one of the most creative dash installs I've ever seen. I would've never thought of combining suction cups and wooden bowls. Looks nice, congrats. How's it sound?


----------



## nizerims (Jun 22, 2015)

RRizz said:


> forecasted Snow..... My car doesn't do snow AT ALL.


Welcome to Central New York. Snow in April is a normal thing. 

If it makes you feel any better, I live about 30 minutes north of Syracuse Customs. I get WAYYYYYYYY more (lake effect) snow every year and I removed my snow tire/wheel setup and put my summer wheels on last week. 

It does get below freezing at night, but for the past week or two it has been between 50° and 60°F during the day. The road surface and the top few inches of earth are up to temp and a little bit of snow should melt as soon as it hits the road.







What time should I show up if I wanted to listen to a couple of cars? 
Do I just walk up to someone and ask for a demo?

I'm fairly happy with my current setup, I'm just not ecstatic with it... I would like to listen to a few "dialed in" vehicles to see how far off I am..


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, feel free to just ask. Only time I would say no was if I had not been judged yet and was worried about the system breaking or still working on something. But yes just ask we don't bite. Start time is on the event listing. I think 10 is start.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Velozity said:


> That is one of the most creative dash installs I've ever seen. I would've never thought of combining suction cups and wooden bowls. Looks nice, congrats. How's it sound?


Thank you Mike. Not sure as I could only do a low volume test late last night. This is the second vehicle I've done this in. These are not as removable as my old install. They both use Anderson Powerpole connectors for instant disconnect of the wiring but in this vehicle I had to put them under the grills so you can't just pull them off real fast if you need to park in a bad area.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Goodstuff always brings a great sounding car. He always reinforces just what a simple 2 way install can do.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

turbo5upra said:


> Goodstuff always brings a great sounding car. He always reinforces just what a simple 2 way install can do.


Brian, Will you have a car for the event? Or will you be judging?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Watching the weather now.... Could get a inch or so or 3-6" depending on track of storm.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Brian, Will you have a car for the event? Or will you be judging?


I'm not sure yet if I'm judging meca. I'm not sure what we're showing up in but I'm guessing it will be the Venza to start gathering points for finals.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Goodstuff always brings a great sounding car. He always reinforces just what a simple 2 way install can do.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

turbo5upra said:


> Watching the weather now.... Could get a inch or so or 3-6" depending on track of storm.


Is there a possibility of cancellation?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Also is there grill space available for a batch of goodstuffs chicken? I usually cook on a charcoal kamado so can't promise it will come out that great as I am not used to propane.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Is there a possibility of cancellation?


Nope

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

The shop has room for 5 cars


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Is there a possibility of cancellation?


Lol- we might be a bit late getting started if it was 3'?


Also mike- I'll ask Steve but can bring a small grill if needed.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Lol- we might be a bit late getting started if it was 3'?
> 
> 
> Also mike- I'll ask Steve but can bring a small grill if needed.


Ok, awesome Brian. I'll pack my cooler.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

turbo5upra said:


> Lol- we might be a bit late getting started if it was 3'


I can bring the plow truck then, it has a system!


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Was really hoping to make it out - going to have to try on the next meet  Car's not ready nor even driveable to make the trip for this weekend...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like Syracuse isn't going to get hit- inch or so... The hills south look to be getting a few inches.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

turbo5upra said:


> Looks like Syracuse isn't going to get hit- inch or so... The hills south look to be getting a few inches.


That's good news!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> Yes, feel free to just ask. Only time I would say no was if I had not been judged yet and was worried about the system breaking or still working on something. But yes just ask we don't bite. Start time is on the event listing. I think 10 is start.



Yup, 10am to start for registration, etc and hopefully we'll get judging kicked off shortly after that.

Right now I should cold and breezy, but no snow so that's good. We can always convene in the shop and head out to the cars for demos and judging. 


My car (Red Mazdaspeed 3) will be open for demo's for whomever wants to get a listen. Just ask.

-Steve


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

As for the grillin'- I have a very small portable propane grill I'll have with me. Good for some dogs and burgers, but chicken would be very tough to cook on it because even on the low setting it gets quite hot.

Do any of you have a decent sized pop up canopy that we can setup to keep the grill area covered in case of any weather?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> As for the grillin'- I have a very small portable propane grill I'll have with me. Good for some dogs and burgers, but chicken would be very tough to cook on it because even on the low setting it gets quite hot.
> 
> Do any of you have a decent sized pop up canopy that we can setup to keep the grill area covered in case of any weather?


 I need something around 325 degrees.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Whats the head count looking like for this event? I may try to make it, but it will be last minute for sure. Would love to hear some of the cars....


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

We have a BBQ with charcoal. Bring a bag

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm still going, regardless of bad weather.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

probillygun said:


> I'm still going, regardless of bad weather.


Where at in Pa???


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

#1BigMike said:


> Whats the head count looking like for this event? I may try to make it, but it will be last minute for sure. Would love to hear some of the cars....


I hope to see you there. Try and make it if you can.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I am strongly considering it brother. I would love to hear what you have been able to come up with in your vehicle!

Anyone know of any good safe hotels around the area?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

#1BigMike said:


> I am strongly considering it brother. I would love to hear what you have been able to come up with in your vehicle!
> 
> Anyone know of any good safe hotels around the area?


What's your budget? We were quite shocked at how nice the days inn in Brewerton is for the money- we've stayed there a couple times. Also for a few bucks more the holiday inn express in Cicero is quite nice- the Cracker Barrel up the road is "alright" lol 

I wouldn't worry about my car at either of those but if you are I'm pretty sure you'd be able to leave your car in the shop and hitch a ride where you needed to.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

It doesn't need to be fancy maybe $100-120 a night. Are those places far from the shop?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

No they are not. Within a few minutes. Syracuse being a small city any hotel is within twenty minutes. The shop is just north of Syracuse.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

#1BigMike said:


> It doesn't need to be fancy maybe $100-120 a night. Are those places far from the shop?



Both within 5 mins of the shop.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

How many will be in town tonight?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

2 from canad'eh

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Me and my boys will be out they are 10 and 12 but they both appreciate good sounding music. For example "dad I don't like listening to music in my friend cars because it doesn't sound good" or "when are you going to get the big speaker back in here , my songs don't sound right". My youngest son travels with me to shows. He came out to Syracuse last year. He loves the crazy SPL setups. I won't have any type of system but I will be driving out my Maxima which has a nice HU.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> We have a BBQ with charcoal. Bring a bag
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


YTMND


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

snow be damned, I'm making the trip with my friend Mike. 12 volt Dave won't be making it, he had other plans. I'll be in the Black cherry 370z. Say hello. Mike is in a white Altima.
You NY boys can thaw us out when its time to go home...lol


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

RRizz said:


> snow be damned, I'm making the trip with my friend Mike. 12 volt Dave won't be making it, he had other plans. I'll be in the Black cherry 370z. Say hello. Mike is in a white Altima.
> You NY boys can thaw us out when its time to go home...lol


We can have a dift event too. Lol


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks like I will be there.... Can't wait to hear some fantastic systems.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

People are already here

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

At the shop?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

#1BigMike said:


> At the shop?


Some people are there tuning.

Breakfast at 8:30 at Cracker Barrel- not my first choice but it's close 

All are welcome!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

just finished tuning Gerald, aka High Resolution Audios truck. very awesome and hes lucky to have all that room to play with


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't wait to hear that beast!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Does the shop in brewerton sell home audio gear?? I'm looking for a new blu ray player


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

probillygun said:


> Does the shop in brewerton sell home audio gear?? I'm looking for a new blu ray player


Does not stock stuff but has access to most anything.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

double post


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

turbo5upra said:


> Does not stock stuff but has access to most anything.


Thanks, I'll discuss it with you tomorrow.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Just settled in at the hotel. 
looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Yup. 830 at cracker barrel and I'm wide awake right now :-( #stomachproblems

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

This won't stop us










Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> This won't stop us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that pollen? ?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I think so Brian 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> I think so Brian
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


I got out of bed all excited only to find bare ground. ?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

How is the snow removal on roads around these parts? 

I don't have my truck and I feel like a fish out of water lol


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

#1BigMike said:


> How is the snow removal on roads around these parts?
> 
> I don't have my truck and I fell like a fish out of water lol


It's late in the season and it's been an unusually snowless winter so I'm not sure if they're ready for it... But usually great lol


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

turbo5upra said:


> It's late in the season and it's been an unusually snowless winter so I'm not sure if they're ready for it... But usually great lol


lmao.... I new there was a chance but just got up and looked out the window...

Might as well have good time! See everyone at the shop soon..


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

YIKES !!!!!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Where are the road crews at??? I literally cannot get out of the hotel parking lot...good grief


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I just pulled up to the shop and the guys should be here shortly. Snow is only supposed to last until a little after 11am without much accumulation.
Road crews should hopefully be out soon. 

See you guys soon!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

RRizz said:


> Where are the road crews at??? I literally cannot get out of the hotel parking lot...good grief


I've been stuck behind more than a few plows this morning.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't eat the yellow snow!!!

Looks like..."fun"...

Have a good time y'all. Wish I was there. Gotta mow this morning...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

If anyone needs a ride from hotel to show let me know.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

First batch of cars in the shop

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that's crazy! have fun!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Brian - big man/little car!

Justin - cute purse!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Bhahahha ah Benny

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

benny z said:


> Brian - big man/little car!
> 
> Justin - cute purse!


:laugh:


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, I made it in safely.... What a crazy drive...

Thank you all for a wonderful event and allowing me to demo your cars. The feedback I received from judges and everyone else was very helpful. So glad I decided to come.

SKIZER missed you bro. We will meet soon.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

#1BigMike said:


> Hey guys and gals, I made it in safely.... What a crazy drive...
> 
> Thank you all for a wonderful event and allowing me to demo your cars. The feedback I received from judges and everyone else was very helpful. So glad I decided to come.
> 
> SKIZER missed you bro. We will meet soon.



yeah i know :/ last night got a little crazy lol. i heard your car was the the talk of the day. how did you guys like geralds "truck"


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Dude that truck is crazy lol.. It was very fun to listen to. It is coming together nicely, he should compete the whole season if he can.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Mike your car was great. I hope you get it dialed in more. Can't wait to hear it again. I hope your surface still works. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

#1BigMike said:


> Dude that truck is crazy lol.. It was very fun to listen to. It is coming together nicely, he should compete the whole season if he can.


yeah. hes gotta fix the aiming of the drivers. i think that is whats causing the center image to kinda have issues up top. drivers side speakers close and on axis and the pass side speakers far as hell and off axis isnt optimal, especially considering the crossover for those tweeters/mids. also, idk if anyone noticed, he has mis-matched subs as midbass. getting a real midbass (two of the same one this time lol) and getting those 15s fired up for sub bass and getting the mids and tweeters aimed correctly should definitely yield some improvement


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Mike your car was great. I hope you get it dialed in more. Can't wait to hear it again. I hope your surface still works.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk



Lol yeah it is working. Thank you so much for the help. The car is progressing nicely, I will make those slight changes and do some extensive listening. Next time o get to hear your.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I want to thank everyone that braved the snow storm to attend my SQC\IQC Show this past Sunday! Was a great time spending the day with some awesome cars. I believe this is the strongest showing yet for an early season show. Also a special thanks to Syracuse Customs for hosting the event. Look forward to seeing everyone at Dave Clews Coal County Regional's show next month!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> I want to thank everyone that braved the snow storm to attend my SQC\IQC Show this past Sunday! Was a great time spending the day with some awesome cars. I believe this is the strongest showing yet for an early season show. Also a special thanks to Syracuse Customs for hosting the event. Look forward to seeing everyone at Dave Clews Coal County Regional's show next month!


Thanks for your efforts Justin. It was good to meet you #1bigmike. See you guys next time.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

This really was a good event. Kudos to everyone once again. I was very shocked on how nice everyone was. Great community, I am going to do my best to be at the PA event also.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Extreme BBQ at Syracuse customs event


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

RRizz said:


> Extreme BBQ at Syracuse customs event


Extremely well done. Lol. Best meal the rats at the dump ever had. Next time....


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Was good seeing you again Ron and welcome back from "Retirement"  !

Nice job with the beetle Mike! 

Thanks to Captain Obvious, Brian, Justin and Syracuse Customs for hosting! I hope there's another one later this year with some warmer weather???


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

probillygun said:


> Was good seeing you again Ron and welcome back from "Retirement"  !
> 
> Nice job with the beetle Mike!
> 
> Thanks to Captain Obvious, Brian, Justin and Syracuse Customs for hosting! I hope there's another one later this year with some warmer weather???


There will be another one but I can't promise you anything about the weather :mean:


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

probillygun said:


> Was good seeing you again Ron and welcome back from "Retirement"  !
> 
> Nice job with the beetle Mike!
> 
> Thanks to Captain Obvious, Brian, Justin and Syracuse Customs for hosting! I hope there's another one later this year with some warmer weather???


Thanks Bill... The FJ is sounding really good brother. It keeps evolving thats for sure.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

probillygun said:


> Was good seeing you again Ron and welcome back from "Retirement"  !
> 
> Nice job with the beetle Mike!
> 
> Thanks to Captain Obvious, Brian, Justin and Syracuse Customs for hosting! I hope there's another one later this year with some warmer weather???


 Likewise, Bill. Good to see you and Greg, always good conversation. The FJ does sound great. I didn't get the pleasure to hear anyone elses, weather kind of put a damper on that. Better weather for sure at the Wyomissing show coming up, and next weekend were looking at 70's for the show in Va. Hope to see familiar faces there as well.
Thanks to those who hosted, and to Steve for the 10mm socket on Saturday.....Fixed the door rattle in the left side in his parking lot, but apparently had another on the right that got past me!
Despite the weather, it was a great time. Good thing he has a huge shop up there for us all to stay thawed in!


----------

